# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Ecgreen!!!!  You need this!!!!!

## mtyler11

Sean, you REEALLY need one of these!!!!

the price is a bit more than I'd like to pay, but HEY, he came up with it and materials/production cost money...

----------


## Posimoto

Looks very easy to make.

----------


## ecgreen

Just watched that video the other day. Might be my future!

----------


## mtyler11

> Looks very easy to make.


as easy as a 1.5 - 2" angle iron and a big drill bit...

but would it have the waaayy cool lazer etching?

----------


## Sloth

Check this one out, that one above looks like it might be Jeep specific. And you'd still need something the measure caster/ camber. This one has everything you'd need. 

http://www.wheelalignmenttools.com/p...gnment-system/

----------


## Posimoto

Caster 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/swanson-too...EaAiXSEALw_wcB

Camber 
No adjustment needed.

Jeep CJ

----------


## Sloth

> Caster 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/swanson-too...EaAiXSEALw_wcB
> 
> Camber 
> No adjustment needed.
> 
> Jeep CJ


He's got a Toyota with IFS. Camber/ caster are interdependent since they are adjusted via cams on the lca. Def need to measure both on Toyota ifs so it doesn't handle like garbage.

----------


## mtyler11

Sean doesn't need Caster/camber, its just his tie rods he keeps blowing out...  Or just some reinforced tie rod ends and set it once...  like a bread truck!

----------


## Flash!

I think what he needs is a solid axle swap, or just give in and buy a Jeep.

 :Cheers2:

----------


## farmer

> Sean doesn't need Caster/camber, its just his tie rods he keeps blowing out...  Or just some reinforced tie rod ends and set it once...  like a bread truck!


I'm feeling deja vu. Has this been discussed. I can machine up about anything to get some BEEF in the steering

----------


## ecgreen

> I think what he needs is a solid axle swap, or just give in and buy a Jeep.


First part = yes, Second part = icky

----------


## ecgreen

> Sean doesn't need Caster/camber, its just his tie rods he keeps blowing out...  Or just some reinforced tie rod ends and set it once...  like a bread truck!


Yep, I keep bending my tie-rods. I actually think lockers would help. Open/open is hard on a truck on a moderate to hard trails. No lockers means more throttle usually.

It would be nice to do my own camber though

----------


## mtyler11

> Yep, I keep bending my tie-rods. I actually think lockers would help. Open/open is hard on a truck on a moderate to hard trails. No lockers means more throttle usually.
> 
> It would be nice to do my own camber though


Re-Gear my man... search your feelings... embrace the hate... give in to the dark side....   


I'd wager if you simply dove in and re-geared you wouldn't even need lockers....  half the time you mash the throttle its cuz you're stalling out...  but, yes, if you're in there anyway... might as well toss in an autolocker... I'm sure Yotas have plenty of lunchbox options to choose from...

your rear has plenty of flex as it stands now...  do you have selectable front hubs?

----------


## ecgreen

> Re-Gear my man... search your feelings... embrace the hate... give in to the dark side....   
> 
> 
> I'd wager if you simply dove in and re-geared you wouldn't even need lockers....  half the time you mash the throttle its cuz you're stalling out...  but, yes, if you're in there anyway... might as well toss in an autolocker... I'm sure Yotas have plenty of lunchbox options to choose from...
> 
> your rear has plenty of flex as it stands now...  do you have selectable front hubs?


You have a point about the re-gear. Pushing 33s with 4.10 backed by my 4-banger is rough.

No selectable front hubs. Believe it or not, the only real locker option for Tacos is ARB (or wicked expensive electric options). I'll get there, when I stop dumping money into my redneck stocker rig lol

----------


## Rubicon

> I think what he needs is a solid axle swap, or just give in and buy a Jeep.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## ecgreen

We don't need no stinkin' solid axles

----------


## Sloth

You could do a lunch box in the front. When 4x4 isn't engaged it won't do anything. When 4x4 is engaged it'll lock obviously, but should ratchet open while turning. Since you don't have full time 4x4 it would only effect driving when 4x is engaged. Which could be ****ty when it's icy out. I think his name is Fran, but has a built 1st Gen, lives on the Cape; has been running an Aussie lunchbox locker in the front for years without issue. Obviously they don't get the snow/ ice you do in NH but that's an option. Along with a selectable (arb/harrop) rear plus regear and you be golden.

----------


## Lumpskie

> You have a point about the re-gear. Pushing 33s with 4.10 backed by my 4-banger is rough.
> 
> No selectable front hubs. Believe it or not, the only real locker option for Tacos is ARB (or wicked expensive electric options). I'll get there, when I stop dumping money into my redneck stocker rig lol


 Buy a used 3rd with an ARB and get a crawl box.  You will be spoiled after that.

----------


## BlueberryHill

> You have a point about the re-gear. Pushing 33s with 4.10 backed by my 4-banger is rough.


Hey, I'm "pushing 33's with 4.10" with 112hp! What's the matter, Scratchy got no torque? I thought Toyota's were the bomb... 8^)

----------


## 64wildcat

Come over to the dark side I ran a 09 Tacoma Trail limo with the ARB in the rear diff for a few years and loved Wheeling it, then I went to a trail rig because I was following other Trail rigs in my Tacoma  and kept breaking it LOL and that was a money pit ,then I went to the Jeep and honestly wish I did it years ago I love this frigging thing!

----------


## ecgreen

> Hey, I'm "pushing 33's with 4.10" with 112hp! What's the matter, Scratchy got no torque? I thought Toyota's were the bomb... 8^)


Give me some time...I'll think of an excuse lmao!! Oh yeah...you got a truetrac! That'll do

----------


## ecgreen

> Come over to the dark side I ran a 09 Tacoma Trail limo with the ARB in the rear diff for a few years and loved Wheeling it, then I went to a trail rig because I was following other Trail rigs in my Tacoma  and kept breaking it LOL and that was a money pit ,then I went to the Jeep and honestly wish I did it years ago I love this frigging thing!


Another evil tempter....

At least I don't own a Land Rover! This way I get to keep some of my money 8-)

----------


## FreakinJeep

> Hey, I'm "pushing 33's with 4.10" with 112hp! What's the matter, Scratchy got no torque? I thought Toyota's were the bomb... 8^)


You can also keep your front tires on the ground when driving over a 6" stone. IFS probs.

----------


## Flash!

> Second part = icky


You know they come in colors other than green, right?

----------


## ecgreen

Do I have Tyler to thank for this Jeep-owner-induced onslaught?!?!?!

Ahh...I wouldn't have it any other way...bring on the shenanigans

----------


## FreakinJeep



----------


## Jeepin

^Is that a Keystone? Matches the Jeep

----------


## Jeepin

I do like the concept, I may have to give it a go, I am in need of a fresh self alignment right now anyways. $75 for a pair is not bad, given thats what you would pay a shop at a minimum to do a lifted vehicle alignment. But fabbing something should be easy as said...




> as easy as a 1.5 - 2" angle iron and a big drill bit...
> but would it have the waaayy cool lazer etching?


As long as it's shorter than 18", I can add whatever cool laser etching you want! (At a cost if my boss is listening).. We have a Gravograph LS100 CO2 laser machine at work, the bed is about 12x18" and items can be up to roughly 5" tall to clear the laser head. We mainly make laser etched instrument tags and information plates for industrial plants with it. Also made my dog a name tag, ya know...

----------


## BlueberryHill

> Give me some time...I'll think of an excuse lmao!! Oh yeah...you got a truetrac! That'll do


Haha, that's not it: low rpm torque does it. The 4.2 only has 112 HP (that's factory, probably a lot less after 31 years), but it has the same torque as a 4.0 but at 2,200 rpm, it will pull from about 700 rpm, that's why the 4.10/33" tire isn't too bad. Don't get me wrong; I'm often wishing for taller gearing.

Actually; I'm always amazed at how capable you make that little 4 banger look. Scratchy's pretty cool!

----------


## Duoglide98

> Give me some time...I'll think of an excuse lmao!! Oh yeah...you got a truetrac! That'll do


Money Pit......................but comfortable

----------


## ecgreen

> Money Pit......................but comfortable


Now the Land Rover guys are chiming in! Its all down hill from here  :Ridinghorse:

----------


## mtyler11

> ...   Believe it or not, the only real locker option for Tacos is ARB (or wicked expensive electric options). ...


Wait....  you mean the black sheep of the family (nissan) has more available options than the 65% market share Taco?!?!?!  wow...  for me, front is ARB & Lokka, rear is Spartan, Eaton TrueTrac, ARB, Detroit Locker, and Nissan/Eaton e-Locker...  



> You can also keep your front tires on the ground when driving over a 6" stone. IFS probs.


I'll have you know, IFS can do an 8" stone there, buddy...  lol...  besides, we don't roll over & play dead like SOME jeeps we know...   :Wink: 



> Do I have Tyler to thank for this Jeep-owner-induced onslaught?!?!?!


Is this the love I get for trying to help you out with your constant alignment problems?!?!?!  sheesh...   :Dontknow: 
LOL... bring it....  besides, you wouldn't have alignment problems if you could get it in gear without stalling it....   :Cheers2: 



> Haha, that's not it: low rpm torque does it. The 4.2 only has 112 HP (that's factory, probably a lot less after 31 years), but it has the same torque as a 4.0 but at 2,200 rpm, it will pull from about 700 rpm, that's why the 4.10/33" tire isn't too bad. Don't get me wrong; I'm often wishing for taller gearing.
> Actually; I'm always amazed at how capable you make that little 4 banger look. Scratchy's pretty cool!


remind me again... what's your low range ratio?   Besides, you do a better job engaging the clutch than Sean does...

Hey Sean....
Gas THEN Clutch!!!

----------


## FreakinJeep

> I'll have you know, IFS can do an 8" stone there, buddy...  lol...  besides, we don't roll over & play dead like SOME jeeps we know...

----------


## ecgreen

You guys are my favorite group of lunatics  :Hello:

----------


## Rubicon

> 


 :Rofl:

----------

